# Earth Anchors and Chain



## Shwackums (Jan 29, 2014)

Do you dye and wax your anchors and chain that would typically go in the ground? Wonder if I need to do this or not! Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I only ever dyed the chain that was on the traps, but our terrain is a bit different up here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I dye and wax everything... make sure not to touch your traps, chain etc. with your hands. Use gloves...ones for trapping only. If your after fox etc.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree W/AZ, but I admit I have cut corners (and been successful W/out boiling stakes). Wooden stakes, after cut, I leave them for months covered up in my wood pile. Metal stakes, pound them into the ground, pull them and leave them in woodpile. Earth anchors, boil in hardwood ashes and baking soda (to get grease off) then store in paper feed bag in woodpile. (Now I do guard my woodpile from children like an old hen.)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

NattyB1 said:


> I agree W/AZ, but I admit I have cut corners (and been successful W/out boiling stakes). Wooden stakes, after cut, I leave them for months covered up in my wood pile. Metal stakes, pound them into the ground, pull them and leave them in woodpile. Earth anchors, boil in hardwood ashes and baking soda (to get grease off) then store in paper feed bag in woodpile. (Now I do guard my woodpile from children like an old hen.)


 whatever works..lol. Shwackums, when you dye traps etc. it for one turns them black, and it gets removes the smell of steel. ie. NattyB1 method. Wax helps seal them, and prevents them from rusting. Most people only wax traps they use for water sets.


----------

